# Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2010)

*Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai*
_I Don't Have Many Friends_

​


> Kodaka Hasegawa is just trying to get through his school life, but one day he saw the cute but forever pissed off girl Yozora Mikaduki alone, happily talking to herself. Kodaka and Yozora started discussing how to make friends, and Yozora, with her excessive action powerness started a tragic club. Then, as things went crazy, one by one other regretful cute girls also joined the club. Together they played galgames, went swimming, and they put together stage acts. Can our hero, who got suckered into the mess, become good friends with others? The even-though-it-really-needs-much-to-desired-for-but-still-very-entertaining tragic youth romance story has been born!



*Genre:* Comedy, Romance, School, Seinen
Scantlations: 

I've been meaning to make a thread for this series for nearly a year, but never got around to it. 

If you're a fan of VN, video game, Manga, anime and Eroge game, references and parodies then you might want to give this series a shot.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 23, 2010)

A good read, I'll be following this from now on. Pretty funny too...The chapter where they played the galge cracked me up xD


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2010)

The manga is really hilarious. It's a good read if your looking for a good comedy manga.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 23, 2010)

Its a really good manga. I especially like the chapter where they play the dating simulator games together. The reactions of the girls to that one girl was hilarious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Its a really good manga. I especially like the chapter where they play the dating simulator games together. The reactions of the girls to that one girl was hilarious.



LOL, that Tokimeki Memorial parody game chapter was hilarious, especially when they were berating then trying to befriend that in-game librarian heroine


----------



## Gundam Meister (Oct 23, 2010)

theirs also light novel of if any of you  are all interested 


Baka-Tsuki Translations


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 23, 2010)

Do they not have black hair dye in Japan? There always seem to be characters that get treated like freaks of nature because of their blond hair in anime/manga. I always thought that was a pretty weak plot device.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 24, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> theirs also light novel of if any of you  are all interested
> 
> 
> Baka-Tsuki Translations



Is there only one volume? Or is that all that is translated?


----------



## Lupin (Oct 24, 2010)

The manga releases pretty slowly though. That's a real downer for me.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 24, 2010)

Pretty good manga, thanks for the thread. I enjoy reading such slice of life/comedy manga and this one is more than decent.

And monthly releases aren't that bad, bi-monthly or quarterly ones on the other hand are pain to wait.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Oct 24, 2010)

~Creep~ said:


> Is there only one volume? Or is that all that is translated?



that's all that translated at the moment the light novel has currently 4 volumes released


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 24, 2010)

Gundam Meister said:


> that's all that translated at the moment the light novel has currently 4 volumes released



I see. I was just wondering since Baka-Tsuki usually lists a few volumes that aren't translated as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2010)

Does every series have to have a chapter where the characters reenact the story Momotaro? I've seen this plot done a dozen times before.

Although, I was impressed by the re-write


----------



## Random Member (Dec 16, 2010)

Felt like more could have been gotten out of it if it was done when more characters had been introduced and/or joined the club but the way they rushed through the play itself nonchalantly worked well too.

In regards to the start of the chapter, brilliant logic by Yozora.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 4, 2011)

Found myself missing Yozora a bit this chapter and her back and forth with Sena, but the latter having the chapter more or less devoted to herself was something I welcomed.

And SenaxKodaka is looking good. ヽ(´ー｀)ﾉ


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2011)

I liked the Sena/Kodaka interaction. Not to mention we learned a little more about their backgrounds, if only a little. And Sena's pretty quick at learning things. Didn't expect her to be so good at swimming.

I wonder how things will turn out with those guys hitting on Sena and her giving them a verbal lashing?


----------



## Lupin (Jan 5, 2011)

So their fathers know each other. That's a little more detail being fleshed out . I like Yozora better though. I'm a follower of the . Unless something better happens and changes my mind.

I'm putting my money on Kodaka helping her out or Yozora and the gang beating those guys up.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 26, 2011)

Sena was so cute trying to act all tough. All the same, she was persistently annoying too so I can understand why Kodaka got upset other than because of her endangering herself. Anyway, I enjoyed the time she spent with Kodaka who impressed me with being able to fend for himself in a fight.

The part with Yozora was nice too. The twist was pretty predictable or rather aroused suspicion pretty easily, at least in me, but I still liked it. It was sweet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2011)

The moment I caught a glimpse at that childhood friend I knew it would be Yozora. I've seen other storyline that have employed this method. It was an enjoyable chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2011)

How is it possible that a chapter dedicated entirely towards comedy and it's different forms be so *un*funny? :S


----------



## Frostman (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats the punchline


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2011)

^Well, they better compensate me by giving me the real Ch.11 soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2011)

Some prodigy. If she is so intelligent you'd think she'd at least be well versed in the bible given that she is a self-professed 10 year old Teacher/Nun/Advisor. xDD

Yozora was a laugh riot this chapter. She used just the right amount of mind games coupled with physical violence to get Maria under her thumb 

Oh...I don't advocate violence...especially against loli's 

And I guess Kodaka's little sister has now found her self a worthy adversary .


----------



## Random Member (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, Yozora was in top form this chapter. Forgot just how evil she could be. Would have been more impressed by her trolling though if Maria wasn't so gullible by nature. In any case, glad to have the main cast grow yet again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2011)

New Member GET! Yeah, Rika is a weird one, but her character type is hardly original. The isolated genius type has been done to death, but I have a feeling the series can infuse some new life into it


----------



## Frostman (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow what a weirdo. She is one of those nonsense characters that make your head hurt. I was expecting a yaio fangirl though, but this is better. I like her, i look forward to seeing what sort of jealousy she can pull out of the others.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2011)

Wow, they didn't even bother with a parody and had Love+ actually featured there xDD
It's weird that we haven't had a chapter regarding doujins and coupling before now. You'd think our gang of characters would have explored that topic already. I have to admit, I didn't see mech x mech coupling being Rika's fetish


----------



## Frostman (May 31, 2011)

With the addition of Rika,there is a little bit more balance in the clubroom. I never thought Yozora's weakness would be perverted stuff. 

Did anyone else notice the extra person on page 38.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 1, 2011)

Didn't really pay it any mind in my first read through. I had passed it off as just a random student.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2011)

lawl...that was gut wrenchingly funny. Nice OreImo reference. Sure it was super obvious, but the execution was flawless 


And that was one hell of a abridged version of the birds and the bees.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

I lost count of the number of fetishes featured in this chapter, whether it's BL,  Mech x Mech, feet licking, lolicon or simulated rape 

They had a little too much fun with the Relay Novel


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Why do many people like Sena when it's obviously gonna be Yozora? It's like Ichigo 100% all over again, when people expected Junpei to hook up with Aya when instead he remained with Nishino.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 26, 2011)

Some people just prefer Sena to Yozora. I'm one of them, but I still see Yozora ending up with Kodaka in the novels and Sena with Kodaka in the manga.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw gawd, that novel had no much greatness. Life was over once Rika took control.



Kirito said:


> Why do many people like Sena when it's obviously gonna be Yozora? It's like Ichigo 100% all over again, when people expected Junpei to hook up with Aya when instead he remained with Nishino.


Cos Sena's adorable as shit.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 16, 2011)

Yozora is a bitch, but she's an adorable one


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2011)

is a new chapter out


----------



## Random Member (Aug 16, 2011)

A chinese scan for chapter 17 is. But as for English, not yet.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2011)

im 1/4 chinese but i cant read chinese to save my life


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2011)

lol, nice virtual boy throwback reference.

Poor Kodaka ended up choosing mage only to have that geeky character design


----------



## Random Member (Aug 29, 2011)

I love how he can't catch a break whenever they do these games. Hopefully this is just as fun as the relay novel they did.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 30, 2011)

Nothing new to me though.

This has been done by Sket Dance already.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Nothing new to me though.
> 
> This has been done by Sket Dance already.


Not to mention Gintama. And both were superior 

Still the chapter was good, but short comparing to previous one.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 30, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Not to mention Gintama. And both were superior
> 
> Still the chapter was good, but short comparing to previous one.



And Yankee-kun to Megane-chan has done it, and managed to turn it into a running gag

Do we have a winner yet? 

Though the Sket-dance was still my favorite version, seeing how your sig is so much win by itself


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 1, 2011)

Ch17 is out. Looks like it's a 2-parter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL Largehard


----------



## Kirito (Oct 6, 2011)

Read online sauce please ..?


----------



## Random Member (Oct 6, 2011)

^kinda like Renji


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2011)

Felt sorry for those low level monsters at the start of the chapter. And Kodaka keeps getting more and more useless abilities  

It was a give Sena and Yozora would start messing with one another at some point during the battle, but I still had a good chuckle when the time came.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 6, 2011)

is it just me or did the art kinda worsen this chap


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like the artwork for the manga has been getting cruder and cruder with each and every single passing chapter. 

I love that little math question they set up for the readers regarding the time at which everyone arrived. And it's awesome seeing Yozora rail against the Karoke fee system even though it just ended up with Yozora and Sena in different rooms battling each other's scores.  

*Notices Macross Frontier and Gundam SEED Reference in this chapter*


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2011)

Online Reader where


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 26, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Looks like the artwork for the manga has been getting cruder and cruder with each and every single passing chapter.


And I'm lovin it. 

What le fudge is Hitler doin running a karaoke.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> And I'm lovin it.



You love it when a manga's art becomes more and more like a draft submission? I don't like that at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope we get a second season of the anime. Im really curious if they do a pairing in the end if he goes with Sena or Yozoru.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't doubt we'll get one with how popular the series is. Hopefully this version of the manga can pass where the anime left off in the meantime. Been eager for new content that didn't have to result in me going to the light novel.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Mar 25, 2012)

Could anyone please tell me if there's only 3 chapters of the "plus" series out yet?
I cannot find the forth one....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2012)

With the most recent release of Ch.4 of +, it's pretty much fitting Ch.25 would focus on Kodaka's childhood memories with Yozora.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2012)

What? They went ghost stories instead of a wholesome orgy experience? Well, I guess both options have their own charms. 

I don't know what kind of Birthday parties Maria may have had in the past but why an I feeling a bit sorry for her? xD

I'm getting more and more pumped up for the Seitokai no Ichizon/Boku wa tomodachi collaboration project.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Yozora's ghost story reminded me of some elements in Corpse Party. She definitely discouraged everyone from doing the Test of Courage.

That collaboration can't come soon enough Kira.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

Haganai x Seitokai crossover manga has started.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 21, 2012)

I guess Ken and Kodaka will have a story for just the two of them. In any case, I think it's a shame they didn't have Ken interact with the females of the Neighbors Club.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering if those two would show up but it was pretty funny regardless. Loved the fact Sena and Mafuyu have a common interest in games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2012)

Incredibly Deep: _Delicious Takoyaki can save a man's soul_ 

Although the best Takoyaki line I've ever heard from a series was from Rin (Kodomo no Jikan): 
*Spoiler*: __ 



_Takoyaki are alot like me...hot on the outside and wet on the inside_ 




Loved the power puff girl parody.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like this manga version is finally going to catch up to the end of the anime's first season material. It's a pretty nice way of ensuring that neither manga/anime adaptation stay too far apart from one another since the 2nd season has already been slated. 

Hopefully the LN material is pretty far ahead if they're able to release a 2nd season of the anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2012)

Connect has been released.

This is the early part of the story from Yozora's point of view. I have a new found appreciation for her


----------



## Shadow Dark (Dec 25, 2012)

Yozora and Kodaka would probly be a fan favorite pairing. I hope it happens. I mea the idea is quite cute. Opposed to Kodaka and Sena because...well do I even have to say it?


----------



## rajin (Jan 2, 2013)

*BOKU WA TOMODACHI GA SUKUNAI 32 **RAW 
*

*biting *


----------



## rajin (Dec 2, 2013)

*Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai 41 Raw*

*Yeah, no its gone.*


----------



## rajin (Mar 30, 2014)

*Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Bangaihen Raw : 2 colour images.*

*traditional restaurant banquet here*


----------



## rajin (May 22, 2014)

*Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai 45 Raw : 1 colour double page joined.*

*But who wouldn't s*ck Ichigo's d*ck after this*


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2014)

*39 is out offered little resistance
*


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai 46 and 47 Raw*

*Found it. *

*Found it. *


----------



## PrevE (Nov 27, 2014)

I know this is kinda dead but does anyone know if there's gonna be season 3?


----------



## rajin (Mar 30, 2015)

*All double pages joined

Chapter 42!*


----------



## Morglay (Mar 30, 2015)

What happened to the translations?


----------



## rajin (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chapter 62*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 31, 2015)

*Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai 61 RAW*

*Chapter 107*


----------

